# November 2014 Photo Contest COMMENTS THREAD



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Contest is up and running here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-november-2014-photo-contest.html#post6201290

Some of you may be interested to know that I've edited the rules to say that watermarking your pictures for copyright protection is allowed. 

All comments and questions in this thread please!!! 

And who will be first?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

As an added bonus, Gunner's tongue is in the shape of a heart.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

GSDGunner said:


> As an added bonus, Gunner's tongue is in the shape of a heart.



I had to go back and give it a second look, it is a perfect heart! How cute, the few pictures that are up already are so goofy I can't wait to see the rest. This contest is going to be one of the funnier ones I feel.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

OMG we are only a week in and I'm already feeling there are too many to choose from. HOW in the world will I ever pick just one in this one? GAK!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

This is a GREAT topic! There are so many awesome pictures already! Lol, love all the teeth!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This is gonna be a good one! :wild:


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

So happy to see a photo of Odi. Definitely my favorite dog on the forum. But there are a lot of great teeth out there.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

these photo's are great, the brandy/galos one is fantastic.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

thank you,Linda. 

i hope to snap some photos and post them in Pictures section one of these days.


----------



## BrandyGalos (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks. 

These two are brother and sister about15 months old and being splashed from a hot tub which they loved. They loved any kind of water being splashed at their faces.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I see we have some new members who have posted in the photo contest - welcome to the Board, hope we get to see more of your gorgeous pups! 

As a reminder to the new members, the photo contest has a different Theme each month, and the rules and the theme for posting a picture are always at the beginning of each month's thread.

Look here for the November's theme and posting rules, and good luck! 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-november-2014-photo-contest.html#post6201290


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Am I missing something? The contest said voting would have started yesterday but I don't see the voting thread. Am I missing it?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Dates are approximate - (there is that "around" and "approximately" in there - gives me wiggle room). Voting might be up later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I just wanted to be sure I wasn't missing out


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Poll is up! 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../508073-vote-november-2014-photo-contest.html

So many great pictures! Voting will be hard! Remember that you can click the thumbnail pictures to see them normal size. 

Good luck! 

By the way, here is my choice for the theme, but couldn't enter the pic since I wasn't the one who took the picture:


----------

